# Making the move



## tpw (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,

My husband and I have been granted residence visa's - we're very excited and booked to arrive in New Zealand at the beginning of January. We just wanted some realistic advice on initial expenses, and how quickly do you think we will be able to find jobs - I am a secondary school teacher (maths and health) and husband New Business Dev Manager.

Thank-you,
Regards
Tpw


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

tpw said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband and I have been granted residence visa's - we're very excited and booked to arrive in New Zealand at the beginning of January. We just wanted some realistic advice on initial expenses, and how quickly do you think we will be able to find jobs - I am a secondary school teacher (maths and health) and husband New Business Dev Manager.
> 
> ...


Hi Tpw,

Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

That is so exciting & now the task of getting prepared for your move begins.' January is a nice month & good way to start a new year & a fresh start.

Post your questions & I am sure you will get the information you are looking for.

Jenswaters - one of the other moderators will be along later. She is an expert on teaching so will be able to give you the low down.

Lots of people seem to be able to source job offers before arrival by simply submitting your CV's to various potential employers.

I spent my childhood in Cape Town, but have only been back once in 46 years., but you never forget certain things.
Have you visited NZ before?
Where do you intend settling in New Zealand.

alles van die beste.

Anski


----------



## tpw (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks - very excited and overwhelmed. Yes, have visited before and loved it! We've got family in Rodney, Auckland so will be heading there at first.




anski said:


> Hi Tpw,
> 
> Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------

